# Brass versus Steel Shimstock



## Blackjackjacques (Nov 20, 2017)

In prepping to install a SINO DRO system on my new Rong Fu 45, I am at a juncture in deciding whether to use brass or steel shims. I will most likely need shims to properly align the etched glass scales.  I have almost convinced myself that there is no functional difference; however, this is all very very new to me ..... 
Cost wise, there does not seem to be any significant differences.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 20, 2017)

No problem with either material for this application


----------



## chips&more (Nov 20, 2017)

Don't forget about plastic shim stock. And it's VERY easy to work with.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 20, 2017)

Cheap steel shims can be made from taking a feeler gauge set apart.   I purchase these at flea markets, inexpensive.  A good set will allow tweaking the item being shimmed in 0.001in increments.


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 20, 2017)

go on ebay and they have a book of plastic shim stock, they work great for a lot of projects ( .0005-.030)


----------



## British Steel (Nov 20, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> Cheap steel shims can be made from taking a feeler gauge set apart.   I purchase these at flea markets, inexpensive.  A good set will allow tweaking the item being shimmed in 0.001in increments.



Or favourite-beverage cans, some of my beer comes wrapped in stainless 0.008" shim. Bottles make lousy shim.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Nov 20, 2017)

Everyone has been great. So I have learned that either brass or steel is fine, and from out of left field, I can add plastic as a candidate, as well as perhaps beer can metal and dis-assembled feeler gauges. In short -- whatever I can fit.  The plastic option is especially attractive given the simplicity of cutting, as stated by several users.  Thanks so much for all the info.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 20, 2017)

I use shim stock to figure out how thick the final shim needs to be, then I machine a block up out of scrap aluminum.  I will usually make this piece a few thou too thick and then trim as necessary to get it dead level.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 20, 2017)

I've used steel, stainless steel and brass at work. Pre-cut stainless is my favourite, duh, next is brass. Steel is used when you have hammering load. Stainless is used in corrosive environments.  Brass is much easier to work and is used just about every where else.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 20, 2017)

I mostly like brass shim stock because it is easy to cut out with common scissors, but I have and like the plastic shim stock also.  For the holes I made a punch and die set similar to what the Precision Brand shim stock sells, two pieces of CRS flat stock with two guide posts made of dowel pins, and a row of reamed holes of common sizes; for the punches, I use dowel pins with a slight taper ground in two angled facets, perhaps a few degrees on the working end, this gives a shearing cut.  The one by Precision Brand uses an acrylic top guide that allows better vision of where the hole is to be punched; on mine, I just remove the punch and sight down the hole to locate the punched hole.


----------



## whitmore (Nov 20, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I mostly like brass shim stock because it is easy to cut out with common scissors



Yep, that's a consideration.   SS in thin bits is hard to cut with my metal shears, and in thick SS can
defeat common scissors.   Cardboard from pizza boxes is good enough for woodworking (sneaking up
on a tight fit, with washers between blades of the dado set).

For accurate shim washers, it's possible to etch SS stock and make nice circles with holes, using
printed negatives, photoresist and  ferric chloride or other chemistry; otherwise,
the burr at the cut edge is a terrible  nuisance.   Burrs on brass go down with modest handtool
burnishing.


----------



## westerner (Nov 24, 2017)

McMaster-Carr sells shim stock in many varieties and shapes, including washers! I love that store. Grainger's without a tax license. Not cheap, but their inventory and shipping speed cannot be beat.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 24, 2017)

I like McMaster when I need something right away. If I order before 2pm est I have it the next day. Weekends excluded of course.


----------

